# Worldmark vs Starwood newbie question ??



## Dodger4life (Jul 12, 2012)

I live near fresno ca which is located n middle of state ... I was trying to compare resorts, which one might be better for my family.


We have large family needing 2 bdrm, like to travel to palm springs , Vegas , Arizona, beaches of calif

Thanks for the help


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are some questions you can answer to help you, and us, narrow down your choices - click quote and the questions will open in a new window where you can answer them.

1) Where do you want your home resort to be?

2) Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?

3) What are your 5 top trade destinations?

4) How many people do you usually travel with?

5) Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?

6) Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?

7) Can you vacation for a full week at a time?

8) What level of accommodations do you prefer on a scale of 1 to 5 stars? 

9) How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?

10) How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?

11) Are you a detail oriented planner?

12) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## ronparise (Jul 12, 2012)

I cant speak to Starwood, but Worldmark seems to hit all your high points. Its not cheap to buy in;  but once in, mf is reasonable


----------



## brigechols (Jul 12, 2012)

I suggest that you spend some time learning about the Worldmark system by visiting www.wmowners.com.


----------



## DAman (Jul 12, 2012)

Denise's questions are great. You need to consider them before purchase.

That being said, WM has great availability in all the places you mention plus the ability to trade in RCI or II for places it doesn't have.  In the WM system it is easy to see availability and you can do short term stays, bonus time, and inventory specials.

Take your time, look around TUG, check out the WM owners website, and make your decision.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 12, 2012)

Dodger4life said:


> We have large family needing 2 bdrm, like to travel to palm springs , Vegas , Arizona, beaches of calif



Your vacation needs seem very similar to mine except I'm in Southern California.  As Denise said you need to really analyize how you vacation and what you are looking for so that you make the right purchase the first time.  Also be aware that some of the nice Ca beach resorts are through Grand Pacific which has a once every four years rule if you are not an owner within that system.  Vegas, Arizona, and Palm Springs are all pretty easy to get and all your big exchange companies should be able to get you to those locations pretty easily.  You would have less fees if you stayed within Worldmark and they do have a pretty good selection in most areas.  I'm not too thrilled with their lack of beach resorts though.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 12, 2012)

Dodger4life said:


> I live near fresno ca which is located n middle of state ... I was trying to compare resorts, which one might be better for my family.
> 
> 
> We have large family needing 2 bdrm, like to travel to palm springs , Vegas , Arizona, beaches of calif
> ...



Arizona and Las Vegas are usually easy to book with WorldMark.  Holiday periods are the main exception.  March in Rancho Vistoso (Tucson) is somewhat of an exception that you need to book early, and next year that will be even more so since they are taking 23 of those units out of the system as part of last years lawsuit settlement. I'll let someone with more knowledge of the other two areas speak to those.

Note that with WorldMark you do not have a home resort.  All owners have equal access to all of the resorts, there is no advance priority booking for one resort or owner over another.

We've only stayed in one Starwood resort, the Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale.  If it is typical of the Starwood resorts I'd say it is of somewhat higher quality than the typical WorldMark resorts.  One noticable difference at SDO, compared to WorldMark, is that SDO has drapes on all of the windows whereas WorldMark typically has blinds unless you book a penthouse.  The blinds don't keep the light out of the rooms near as well as drapes and are one of the top sources of complaints about WorldMark.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 12, 2012)

In certain High altitude and coastal location Jen/Weld/Trendwest (A window company) chose to not include the expense of air conditioning.

You would not encounter that with Sheraton/Westin - Starwood


----------



## Dodger4life (Jul 12, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Here are some questions you can answer to help you, and us, narrow down your choices - click quote and the questions will open in a new window where you can answer them.
> 
> 1) Where do you want your home resort to be?
> 
> ...




1) palm springs
2) trade
3) depends, hi, Orlando , lv , Arizona mosty every 3-5 yrs for big trips
4) 5-or more
5) kinda of locked , get 5 weeks vac but have to pick yr n advance
6) yes
7) yes but wud like flex to stay 3-4 nites
8) 4-5
9) 2-3 thousands 
10) 1000-1500
11) not really yet
12) yes


----------



## Steve (Jul 12, 2012)

WorldMark has resorts in the places you like to vacation.  Furthermore, it's a very flexible system and exchanges very well through II.  However, the resorts are not 4 - 5 star quality.  I'd say 2 star to 3 1/2 tops.  Starwood properties are much more luxurious.  

Steve


----------



## klpca (Jul 13, 2012)

I know you asked about Starwood or Worldmark, but based upon your answers to Denise's questions, perhaps you should consider one of the Marriott Palm Desert properties.

I have a white week (late spring/fall). It works great as a trader - you can lock it off for two weeks or trade the full 2 bedroom unit.  Using the one bedroom side, I easily traded for a 2 bedroom Wyndham property on the Big Island. I see Maui Marriott units regularly, although I think that you would probably need to do on ongoing request with the full villa to have a better chance of getting the a 2 bedroom unit.

The other nice thing about the Palm desert property (DSVII) is that Marriott allows you to split your week into 2 stays - one 3 day and one 4 day stay. I'm not sure this would be the best use of your time because I think you could easily lock the unit off and trade it back into the resort for 2 additional weeks, but it is an offered option.

The maintenance fees are within your budget (roughly $1100) and you can pick up a white week for less than $1,000, probably under $500 if you are a bit patient.


----------

